# diesel fuel



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Normally I use the regular shell diesel.. I have only used the shell v-power once. It just happened to be on my best tank .. Was it a coincidence , I have no idea but I have decided to try it again next fill up. Any other diesel owners find a difference in fuel mileage due to the type they use? I know the cetane rating is higher..


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I decided that I would only use V-power - but am only on my first tank since burning off the 'free' tank from the dealer. I got a sense that my engine idled more quietly, but I can't back this perception up with any kind of emperical evidence. 

Ive read a fair bit about the V-Power Diesel, and it is the same diesel except an additive is injected into it at the pump. If you look carefully at the pump you may see a small white line, similar to an ice maker water line. I believe the additive sits inside the pump housing. 

I have no idea who replenishes the additive, or if the V-Power pump will continue to dispense if the additive reservoir is exhausted, but I'd like to know. 

There have been tests done on best diesel additive. 

Lubricity Additive Study Results - Diesel Place : Chevrolet and GMC Diesel Truck Forums

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/ford/0911dp_fuel_additive_test/viewall.html

So saving me from the hassle of measuring and pouring I'm just going to use V-Power and collect a few more Air Miles. Surely the folks at Shell are smarter than I am when it comes to pouring stuff down my tank.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have not really noticed much of a difference filling up at different locations.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I use Shell (non-VPower...I think) and Mobil and haven't noticed a real difference in MPG either. With that being said, how would I know if the Shell station I fill up at offers VPower Diesel? I always see VPower premium unleaded (marked clearly on the grade slection button), but never diesel; the grade slection button just says "Diesel" on it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I use Shell (non-VPower...I think) and Mobil and haven't noticed a real difference in MPG either. With that being said, how would I know if the Shell station I fill up at offers VPower Diesel? I always see VPower premium unleaded (marked clearly on the grade slection button), but never diesel; the grade slection button just says "Diesel" on it.


My understanding is that V-Power diesel is Canada only. The pump has two hoses coming out - one diesel and the other V-Power diesel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V-Power#V-Power_Diesel


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes , it's clearly labeled up here so maybe you don't have it south of the 49th


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok, all filled up with the v-power. I need to get another good mpg tank to get average going back up. Last tank was wasted running around town when I should have been driving the Altima. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A station with clean fuel is 10x more important then who made the fuel to me. It's all pretty close stateside...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I like to go to busier stations after prime time . I tend to trust their fuel more


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I fill up at a Mobil station near work. It tends to be less expensive that the stations around my home and being a more suburban area probably gets more diesel vehicles than a station near my house which is a more residential area. I asked about their diesel and the owner said they have a 3000 gallon tank for diesel and they have it filled every 3-4 days. I'd say that is pretty good turnover. When I was filling up yesterday there was a dump truck there filling up and he must have put in over 100 gallons on his own. This is probably nowhere near the turnover at a truck stop, but I know the fuel isn't sitting for long periods of time.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

So I filled up with the V-POWER diesel and my mileage is higher again.. BUT , I think it is due to the tail wind I've had twice so far.. After 4 trips to work and back 274 miles and DIC average of 56.5.. Won't let me post pics right now


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boy, I would love a flatter commute to get better mpg. I have the climb hills both ways to work so I never get a break.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Might bae a silly question but do you use the down slope to gain speed and slowly scrub off the speed going back uphill ? I have a couple of small hills that I try to take advantage off.. When you go for a long flat trip you'll find out just how this car is .. On a good day both my 31 mile and 62 mile scores will be in the 60 mpg range..


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I do try to use the hills to my advantage. The biggest issue is I have to go through three toll barriers on the way to work. One is at the bottom of a large hill. So essentially in the morning I need to come to a near stop and then accelerate up hill. On the way home I coast downhill, come to a near stop and then have to accelerate a bit uphill on a bridge that passes over another highway below. Very inconvenient places to put the toll barriers in my opinion.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Fuel mileage is still very good.. ( it can't be the gas , can it ? ) 406 miles and DIC average of 56.3 .. I'm thinking I might have a shot at the diesel challenge mileage .. It was 816 I do believe.. DIC tells me I can go another 489 miles.. I know I won't get 900 but their mileage is in reach.. Have pics but having a real hard time uploading


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sperry said:


> View attachment 35721
> View attachment 35729
> 
> 
> ...


The say a picture is worth a thousand words but the image didn't come through very clear on this one.

Oh yeah, that is unless you click on them.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Holy smokes now that's some mileage!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Ive read a fair bit about the V-Power Diesel, and it is the same diesel except an additive is injected into it at the pump. If you look carefully at the pump you may see a small white line, similar to an ice maker water line. I believe the additive sits inside the pump housing.
> 
> I have no idea who replenishes the additive, or if the V-Power pump will continue to dispense if the additive reservoir is exhausted, but I'd like to know.


Here's some info I found on how the V-Power Diesel is fortified at the pump. 



> [h=2]Wayne Installs Diesel Fuel Additive Kits to Dispensers at 60 Shell Retail Sites across Canada[/h]*February 26, 2013:*
> Integrated Solution Avoids Cost of Building Underground Storage Tanks
> Wayne also Expanding Fuel Additive Efforts with Canadian Distributor Sobeys
> Solution Benefits Fuel Retailers, Fleet Vehicle Owners, High-End Consumer Vehicles
> ...


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just add a little amsoil cetane boost.Does wonders for diesel fuel.


----------

